# New Taurus 1911 owner!



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey, I just bought my first 1911, got a hell of a deal on it to after talking him down to $425 and it came with an extra mag and set of grips!

Anything I should know about the gun?? what ammo to use and not to use? I picked up a couple of boxes of Herter's steel cases because of the price. Ive never shot anything but brass but i was told these would be fine...

Thoughts??

Pics: ( sorry about the quality, iphone pics... )

















With any luck ill be able to go shoot it tomorrow after work!!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Bucky04 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a Taurus 1911 as well. Any thoughts or feedback on your experience thus far would be appreciated. Also, where did you find such a good deal on that gun if I may ask?


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

so far the gun is awesome, i probably have lose to a thousand rounds through it with no issues. I bought the gun at cabela;s, went into the gun library and asked how much better they could do on the price.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations on no longer being a "1911 virgin"-----break in your pistol with about 500 rounds of the cheapest fmj / ball ammo you can purchase, keep it weii lubricated during the break-in period with "break-free clp" 

consider installing a set of pachmyar combat rubber grips on your 1911. I have had a set on mine for almost 15 years.

Welcome to the family & celebrate the pistols 100th birthday in march 2011. John moses browning invented this design----long live john's memory.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

My PT 1911 has not had any issue with any kind of ammo yet. I just ran 100 rds of steel cased ammo thru it with no problem. Enjoy and make sure to strip it down and clean/lub it before you go out to shoot for the first time.


----------

